# Dog Assessments



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All

After being on our prep group last week - we were advised by an adopter who came in to speak to us that her 2 dogs had to be assessed as part of the home study

Has anybody had any dealings with this as our SW who carried out initial home visit did not mention dog assessments and mentioned that they were of a good nature in the initial assessment report?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Shuvit, I just replied to your other post and welcome again.

We have a large collieXsamoyed and we were told that he would be assessed,but we are seeing our par on Friday and he has still not had an assessment.
When you are going through your own assessments your S/W comes to see every week/2 weeks depending on the S/W so she/he will get to know your dog/dogs like she gets to know you.
I suppose if they feel that your dog is a little possessive then they will properly do an assessment.
Hope this helps and I am sure someone else will come along agreeing with me or have a different story.
Good luck
Skyblu.xx

P.S I have blown you some bubbles to get you started.


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

our assessment was a form which we filled and provided a copy of his vaccination record, all they asked was how familiar was the pooch with kids


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi shuvit and welcome  (that sounded pretty rude!   )
What a brilliant name!  

skyblu & jules have pretty much covered it, I'd just add that I know our LA also have a 'pet questionnaire' in addition to the sw's getting to know pets through the HS. We had to fill in one for our cat and I think they had a separate one for dogs.
Each authority/agency will be slightly different and have various different rules and ways of doing things but as skyblu just said your sw will get to know your dog pretty well during HS anyway.
If she/he feels there are any issues that need addressing I'm sure they'll let you know as you go along.   

Lots of luck,
Anj x


----------



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for your quick responses (and the bubbles)
The adopter last week had 2 staffies so i am wondering if this is why the dogs had to be assessed - we have 2 huskies and although they are large they are soft as anything...
...just rather prefer to know instead of it being sprung on me xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I've not got any pets but I have all the forms etc for our assessment and their is a dog one. I would assume all LA's do dog assessments but its just a sort of tick list thing. Some LA's assess all pets. My sw made me laugh last week when she said in her last authority they did all pets and a couple had to do one for their tortoise. Where it asked what training has the toirtoise had they wrote its a b****y toitoise!!!.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We have a 3 yr old collie x spaniel and SW completed a dog questionnaire assessment. Asked how he is with children. Got to know him. Q on form were hashe ever attacked/bit person or animals. Nature around children. Last Q was 'what if child didn't get on /settle with dog' what wld b our plan. 

G x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Shuvit - A Very good question and one I had wondered about as we have two spaniels. I had pretty much assumed it would just be a generalised assessment as part of the home study, and prehaps involve a reference from a family member or friend who has LO's that the dogs have been around. I mean really how else can they risk assess a dog, a ticky box form isnt worth a thing when it comes to animals, you need to of met them and know them to understand.

Snapdragon - I have just laughed out loud at your post, My DH was looking at me like I had lost the plot. Thats hilarious. I wonder if ill have to do one for my rabbitts, hahah   

XxX


----------



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats fab - Thanks for replies peeps

I think it depends how comfortable the SW feels with the dogs which totally puts me at ease as there were no problems with the initial visit

(the adopter last week said the assessment for her staffies were £75.00 each dog!!)

I can now relax and look forward to the home study xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man, I would love to fill out the "what training have they had?" bit for our cats.

The are cats.  They do not receive training, they train US.
1)  We are fully trained to deliver food on demand
2)  Years of careful education by them has resulted in us being able to interpret several different calls such as the , "door OPEN!" call, the "you are on my tail," shriek, the, "Adore Me, slave" call, the "you have stopped stroking me and this is unacceptable" mrup, the and the, "I AM MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE AND YOU ARE MY THRALL" ululation.
3)  We are fully trained in the types of food and treats our cats require, including squirty cream, rotisserie chicken, the prawns from out of sweet and sour prawn balls, and, in the case of Pippi-kitty (aka the Brie Beast) cheese.
4) Careful and sensitive training has enabled us to play a number of fulfilling and active games with our cats, including Cleo's Ribbon Is Not Anyone Else's Ribbon, Steal My Blankie And I Will Cut You, I Will Protect The Household From The Big Green Garden Hose Snake and PAPER BALL MUST DIE!!!

I could go on....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

AoC.....   
That is so very true!
Anj x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

AOC: love your cat stories we have two cats.  Arnie is 4 and weighs about 2 stone he is a huge big cuddly boy who loves having his head rubbed.  Our SW came last wk and Arnie sat at her feet chirruping and staring intently at her .... she ignored him (she is scared of cats) ... he progressed to stage two rubbing his head on her legs whilst weaving in and out of them with a mwow sound ....... she physically winced in her chair...... Arnie looked at me as if  to say "what is her problem mum why is she not rubbing my head"  He then jumped up beside her dived onto her knee put a huge paw on her chest and stared at her.  I was poorless laughing ... she  nearly had a heart attack screeching "he is sooooo heavy".  Arnie started head butting her demanding a head rub.  She had herself pressed into the settee trying to get away from him.  He jumped off her knee lay on his back and and stretched out all 4 paws showing off his huuuuge white belly.  SW melted and rubbed his tummy.  Arnie looked across at me  as if to say "at last she bows to my superior nature worship me stupid human",

Gotta love him!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

lol! 
We also have two cats and are very grateful that our SW likes them, however the SW who did our initial assessment  kept saying was if a kid was allergic what would you do? Would you be willing to give them up?? We were both pretty upset and annoyed at her attitude but later found out she was allergic which she didn't tell us at the time! We've got a home organised for them now if needed but unlikely to need to.

The pet assessment is, as the others said, a questionnaire and was carried out at the same time as the health and safety assessment, fairly near the end of our homestudy.

Now my cats both tart it up and snuggle up to SW every time she visits!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

We had our 1st SW visit last wk and it seemed to go ok, then the SW called me this wk to say my dogs were too friendly and that could be an issue.    What does that mean?  although they are large they are very placid and just lay on the floor playing with our DD while she was in.  She also mentioned that some kids have issues with dogs or are allergic and if we are approved we may need to decide between them and adoption.  DH and i discussed it and although we love them soo much it wouldnt be a hard decision to make if it meant we could have another child, i guess its something we all have to think about.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG I cant see how they can be 'too friendly', does the SW have an issue with dogs herself, it sounds very biased   I would seek a second opinion from another agency before giving your pets away if it came to that. Its something that worries me as one of our dogs is very loving and exciteable at times. I know it will limit our possible links due to fears or allergies etc and will most likely make intros tricky but I simple would not be able to say good bye to either of them, they are my babies. They are hear to stay no matter what, theres ways around every hurddle in life and Im a big believer in fate. What is meant to be is meant to be.


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

We haven't yet started the adoption process (we're going to have one final go at ivf this summer just so I can say that I know I did as much as I could - after this one we'll have run out of money apart from everything else!).  We're not holding our breath that it's going to work so we have been talking about adoption for some time.

We have 2 dogs and what the SW will say has been concerning me.  They are collies but very well behaved, well exercised, well trained and they spend a lot of time with lots of children (aged 10 to 1.  The youngest dog is a rescue and gets worried easily, a knock on the door when she's asleep for example will make her bark in a panic but she is a very friendly and affectionate dog - although she does snore like a trucker.

If we were told that we had to give up one or both of our dogs I don't know what I'd do.  I love my dogs and I've shared my life with them for 7 years and 5 years, they are a part of our family, they are happy with us and we love them.  

I thought that they wanted resilient parents who are happy to work through problems, see things through etc.  That type of a person doesn't just give away a member of the family - do they?


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Im not sure if she was just trying to make us think of the worst that could happen, i've had my eldest dog for almost 11 years and she's as much a part of our family as my husband, myself and DD, i do think the SW had an issue with the dogs even though she said she didnt, we still have a long road ahead of us and pray that it wont come to us being separated from our dogs.  I honestly think that DD would tell the SW to take a child back again if it meant we had to re-home our dogs, she is so attatched to them, she cant even understand why they need to be out of the house when our permanent SW visits (and TBH unless they are scared of dogs) and i cant neither can i.  maybe im missing something.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Dimonddiva, I am so sorry you have been told this by your s/w.
As Forever hopefull has said, I would think you s/w has an issue with dogs and if this is her attitude towards friendly dogs I would go to another agency.
Our dog is a Samoyed x Collie and very playfull and friendly, if anything I was worried about this as he does tend to jump up on people when they come to the house. Luckily for us our s/w absolutely loves dogs as does her manager and as I have told her and she has seen, when children are in the house he is on the lead until he calms down and we interduce him to any child slowly and after about 5 mins he has lost intrest and goes to his bed.
When she did our first assessment we were asked if it come to it would we get rid of the dog ,to which we replied that Zac is part of our family and the only ever reason we would give him up was if he harmed or showed any aggression to a child or adult.
To which she replied " I am so glad you said that, because we have found that a lot of people have said yes they would, because they think that is what they think we want to hear".
I'm not saying this is the case with your s/w, but I am sorry I think that she is putting you in a very difficult situation.
When s/s do the matching they wouldn't place a child who has allergies with a couple who has dogs.
I would defantally challenge this.
Good luck.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Dimond diva, I posted as you posted.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Skyblu, TBH we already have a 5yr old DD and they are truly amazing with her and i really cant forsee any issues at this moment, yes they get excited when someone new comes into our home but after a few minutes they settle down and either go outside or upstairs.  She also mentioned that most adoptors have pets so it wasnt really a surprise for her to see them, maybe she's just preparing us for the worst?  i really dont know, and i pray it never comes to them being separrated from us.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought Id share what we discovered at our Prep group last week. I asked regarding pet assessments and they said it was a basic questionnaire for each pet and they just get a general feel for the pets while doing to home study.

What really made me   was after I asked about pet assessments the others in the group spoke up, every couple had at least two pets. One couple had three cats, two dogs, a parrot, and a ferret   I think most people going through the adoption process are animal lovers so I think any social worker completing a home study will be used to being surrounded by pets. From what I gathered they perceive the care and affection we have for our pets as a positive attribute


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Shuvit,


We were also told our dogs would need assessment.  3/4 way through the home study our SW arranged for a Vet to come and spend bit of time with dogs.  He played with the dogs to see what their reactions would be to an inquisitive child.  Thankfully both dogs were classed as bomb proof.
Hope all goes well for you.


L


----------



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Laura - did you get charged (if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

I think that SW has lost the plot      ..............our SW was pleased we had a dog, as they can be used for therapy and alot of FC have dogs so it helps transition


i think she is just testing, we were asked a similar question and when we said no he was part of the family, the SW was pleased, pets are part of a family and SW know that- it must be her own prejudices....


people are right get a 2nd opinion


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Shuvit,

No charge.  I remember being bit concerned but it was nothing big.  VET was great.

Hope that helps.

L


----------



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All
We had our 2nd SW home visit last night who carried out the 'assessment' on our boys (2 dogs)
Basically a questionaire that she went through - very straight forward and silly questions at times
But our boys (who were spread out on the floor and snoring at the time of the assessment) did not pose a threat and she is happy that they are comfortable around family LO's - so got myself all worked up for noghting!!  
Phew


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

good news!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely, and thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

How could any SW resist two boys sleeping looking adorable    glad it all went well.

We had family meeting the other night (about 6 family/friends) SW and Psychologist, they were finding out their perspective re our strengths/development needs.  Our two boys (of the fluffy cat variety) totally worked the room according to my mum.  Arnie, the biggest spread himself on the settee as everyone was taking their seat and flashed his fluffy white belly.  Mum said it really broke the ice as everyone looked and spoke about him rather than worrying about who would speak first.  When they got to the bit about what our development needs would be and what  behaviour our family would find difficult .... in walks Jake with his fluffy tail in the air.  Mum said he walked up and down the room twice like he was on a catwalk runway as everyone stared at him going aaaaah.  Then he stopped at the Psychologist and went to sleep on her feet .... good boy Jake ... job done!!!  Apparently she has 5 cats and was completely in love with both our boys.

Good luck with the next stage xx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

That's the kind of cat you need Starbaby, he is definately working his magic for you


----------

